# Is it true?



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I have been told that sheep will "kill" a pasture. Is this true? I'm considering getting one to raise for meat. In the time it would take to do that, how much damage could it do?


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

How big is your pasture? Best is one that can be divided into 3-4 sections with the sheep rotated amongst the sections allowing no overgrazing and time for the other sections to regrow.


----------



## Sarah J (Jun 28, 2003)

I agree - it all depends on how big the pasture is. If you have one acre, and one sheep, divide it in half and rotate. If you have five acres, there's very little chance that one or two sheep could do that much damage all by themselves in the space of one season. But rotational grazing is the option of choice for many people - allows for regrowth and helps with parasite control.

-Sarah


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

I have 3 acres. Currently, I also have 6 Nubians that it would have to share with. I am getting ready to put up electric net fencing.


----------



## ShortSheep (Aug 8, 2004)

Overstocking any livestock can kill any pasture. You might be referring to the myth that sheep pull up grass by the root, that is an old wives tale. 
My sacrificial pasture has growth on it, although short. We rotate the grazing pastures as needed.


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Ok, thank you. I had heard that they pulled the grass up. I may give one a try, and see how it does.


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Please give more than ONE a chance. They are herd animals and NEED a BUDDY.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

Goodness... how do you think they had golf courses in the days of old? Sheep!

Anyway..
I rotated pastures at the old farm and I had no problems with the sheep pulling up grass or causing the pastures to die.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2009)

farmmom said:


> Ok, thank you. I had heard that they pulled the grass up. I may give one a try, and see how it does.


I've watched horses pull up grass by the roots.


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

Unlike cows which use their tongues to rip grass, sheep use their teeth and are nibblers. A young sheep with good teeth won't be pulling up grass but aged sheep will often pull it out by the roots because their teeth are almost non-existant.

If your only going to have one or two young sheep, your grass will live to see another day.

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

I have heard it said that the sheep like the tender new regrowth, so they will nip the same grasses over and over again instead of eating longer, tougher grasses. This is hard on the tastier grass as it never has a chance to recover.

I was also told that rotation was a good way to prevent it, to allow the tastier grasses a chance to regrow.


----------



## ShortSheep (Aug 8, 2004)

Terri said:


> I have heard it said that the sheep like the tender new regrowth, so they will nip the same grasses over and over again instead of eating longer, tougher grasses. This is hard on the tastier grass as it never has a chance to recover.



Yeah, unfortunately I've found this is true. 
I still end up mowing the pastures once or twice a year to knock down the tall stemmy stuff.


----------

